# please critique this doeling



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is Cadence

I need some help deciding if I should keep her or not. I need to decide before I end up with a buyer for her - dont want to regret selling her.

Tell me what you like and dislike

I was thinking of adding a doe to my herd but then thought why not keep one of your own! :doh:

I will know what the judges think of her next week at the show but I wanted your opinions, would you buy this doe?

http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... 4th010.jpg
http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... 4th011.jpg

her full brother is of course Presto
http://s320.photobucket.com/albums/nn34 ... uly%204th/


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Well personally I would sell her. I do not like her rather steep rump 
(hard to tell from the pics), and I would want to see how SW'P's udder attachments are on her next freshening. Also, I have not seen the sires dams udder, so if it is not that great, I don't know that and may be disappointed when Cadence freshens.

Hope that helps


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

just curious if anyone else has an opinion


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well the link for me took me to lots of different pictures and I wasnt sure which one was her. I guess I could have went to your website and tried to find her. I have slow dial up so I like pictures that just pop up on the post.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yeah the link went strait to your july 4 album, not any specific photos.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Stacey are you going to be showing her? If so try get a front, side and back picture of her set-up for showing it much easier for people to judge that way. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

actually Julie when set up her rump isn't as steep.

The show is this Saturday so I will know more after I get some opinions from people who see her.

I corrected the links - not sure what happened :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it doesnt' matter now -- I just had a family put a deposit on her She will be going to her new home on the 18th


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

It does matter in the show ring if the rump is steep. The judge will take their opinion of the animal on the move so an animal with a steep rump will be highly noticeable in the ring on the move. They only take a portion of their opinion of the animal set-up. Steep rumps don't stay in my herd. Congrats on the deposit!! Sales are a bit slow right now so each one is a blessing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you must have different judges down there as teh ones here didn't seem to really make a big distinction if the rump was that steep or not. I was rather surprised after all I hear about it on here. :shrug: Yes the ones who were smoother through out did better but they seemed to look a different things more then the levelness of the topline as most of them all looked the same. 

distance between the hocks and how straight the legs were was a big thing. I could be wrong but I did a lot of observing at the show


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on the sale of your last kid....she does look good too, though with the "baby pants" it was a bit harder to see, she does have a nice rear leg set and high escutcheon.....so the only one to take to the show is Sw' P?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I could still take the little girls and I did put them in the show (paid for them and all) but I think I am going to scratch them. Babies are so hard as it is to show and since they are already sold and prices are set, other then knowing how nice of kids Sweet Pea throws I really don't need to bring them to the show.

I dont know though, still trying to decide. IT is more work to bring them so it would be easier to just bring Sweet pea and Angie.

I havent' decided HOW i am getting all of the 4 to the show so only the two would be easier -- I think :scratch:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Guess that worked out for you. Now maybe you could get a new doe sometime soon.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

still have to sell another goat if I want to get more. 

I finaly got all kids sold so am down to techincally 5 goats but all goats are still at home - 11 total


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on the sale...but wouldn't you love to know if her kids can win in the showring? And if you don't take her you'll have to wait till next year to have another chance. 

Does anyone have pics of the type of pens you use when you go to a show? I know if the show is in a livestock area they probably have pens available, for a fee, is that usually how it's done?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats where I am at

But see I don't have a space for them in my truck to bring them :shrug: :sigh:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh pooh! :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well someone else told me that it would be a good experience so I should bring them.

I need to see if I can borrow my moms truck and then I should be all set. 

Her truck bed is wider although the same length - 6feet


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I've only been to one show where the judge didn't touch the goats and judged only be walking and setting up. All the rest that I've been to the judge feels the ribs, top line and skin. They also make them move around the ring many times and yes the rump is one of the things they look at. They won't call it the rump, they'll call it thurl to thurl, hips to pins etc. Width between hocks is a big thing here too, with high escutcheons. Feet and legs are the most important.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been to quite a few shows, and the rump is not THE biggest thing. Actually they can still have a wide, long rump and a steep one too. I had a doe who had a very steep rump as a kid, but once she kidded (she kidded very easily BTW) it flattened out soooo nicely. They grow in stages, sometimes their rump is steep and then they level out. So they do not leave my herd because they have a steep rump as a kid. Peach is a great example. She could use a more level rump, but it is so wide and long too. She ALWAYS places 1st or 2nd. And is a gorgeous doe otherwise and I think she will really level out, she has already leveled out some. Just my 2 cents.

Di, I use the pens provided but I bring tarps and put them up, I am a little funny about them "catching" something. Plus it keeps them calmer and the can't escape.

Here is my pen set up for my Jr. does at a show earlier in the year.









And here is my ringside tie, so I don't take so long between classes.


----------



## jordan (Nov 22, 2007)

A good judge should absolutely get their hands on the goat. How else can they feel for pliable, dairy skin and ribbing? They should also pay more attention to the animal while on the move, faults can be hidden when a goat is set up properly.
Long from hips to pins and wide from thurl to thurl is excellent, a steep rump is not. Width between the hocks and a well rounded escutcheon are something that should definately be bred for. Bottom line though is that there is no perfect goat and part of the fun is improving our lines. An excellent buck (or preferably buck's) that have the strengths and genetics to pass on and improve is a must for any herd!
From this photo, the kid looks to have a steep rump as does her dam when I viewed her page.
Lois
http://www.fallcreekfarm.net


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Chelsey, I LOVE the way you set up your pens for shows!! So awesome! Thanks for sharing! I am always nervous of what my goats are going to bring back with them from shows, but this is a really great idea. Thanks! Beautiful junior does by the way!


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*CONGRATS* on the sale! 
:stars: :stars:

Suelllen


----------

